# Curing the dragon



## zardnok (Aug 21, 2006)

I have recently inherited a large smoker that was custom built for my father.  It is basically a side fire box design with a 3'X4' fire box with adjustable coal tray and a cooking grate to use direct cooking for steaks or other fast cooking meats.  The smoke chamber is 3'diameter round by about 5' tall.  There are 4-3 foot round grates that swivel out of the smoke chamber.  The smoke chamber closes with 2 large steel doors and lock shut with swivel handles.

Unfortunately, my new toy was stolen last month and there was extensive damage.  After extensive repairs, I picked my "Dragon" up from the shop and am looking forward to unveiling it tomorrow for the Saints vs Cowboy's tailgate party.  

I rubbed down the entire surface with Olive Oil and dumped a bag of Kingsford inside and fired it up to cure the interior of the smoker before I cook on it.  Currently the firebox temps are 500 and the smoke chamber is 250.  I just tossed a small oak and a small pecan log onto the cheap coals to increase the heat a tad and try to raise the smoke chamber up to 300+ to cure it better.  

Tomorrow I am smoking 2 briskets and 10 slabs of ribs for LOTS of hungry football fans, so I am up until I am satisfied with my temps and regulation abilities.


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry about the pit being stolen, but is sounds like you have a brand new pit on your hands.  How about some pics?


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 23, 2006)

I hope the cure worked out, will check out the other threads to see how the story is going.


----------



## cheech (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes please show us some pictures.

There is something special about a homemade smoker and one from your father at that. Even better


----------

